# Can't set permissions in ISS for FTP server?



## pontiacg5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I have a weird problem, I have a FTP server all configured in ISS, and I can't get the permissions right. I have tried using anonymous only connections, but ISS makes me put a username in so I just put user and left the password blank. That doesn't work! I get an 530 error when I try to log onto the site. I've tried unchecking the allow anonymous connections box, but then I can't set up any accounts because ISS doesn't do anything when I right click the site and pick permissions. 

Am I doing something wrong? I'm pretty sure my FTP site is set up correctly because I get a prompt for a username and password when I try to access it from firefox. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I am not a pro with windows webservers but I can try and help you. I am guessing that you are running IIS instead of ISS? Can you also tell us what FTP server you are using, so we can take a look at a sample config file and work from there.

Cheers!


----------

